# All Nordic Languages: Mundo de papel



## zorrito

Hola. No sé si estaré en el sitio correcto, pero me gustaría saber como se escribe "Mundo de papel" en alguno de los idiomas nórdicos, ya sea Noruego, Islandés, Finlandés, etc.
Espero alguien pueda ayudarme.

Saludos amistosos


----------



## Leopold

No sé cuál es la política de este foro para escribir en otros idiomas. 

Me parece que sería «papirverden», en noruego, pero depende de lo que quieras decir.

Por otra parte, el finlandés no pertenece a la misma familia de lenguas.

----

It's my guess that the translation for "paper world" in Norwegian would be "papirverden", but may depend on what you mean.

On the other hand, Finnish doesn't belong to the same language family.

Ha det bra!


----------



## Andreas_Jensen

Yes, Mundo de Papel (paper world) would be "Papirverden" or "Verden af papir" in Danish, and I'm quite sure in Norwegian too (although "af" would be "av"). But how do you use it in Spanish?... 

No creo que se pueda escribir en castellano en ese foro ;-)
Si no entiendes inglés... Como se significa esta frase en castellano? Nunca la he oído.

Andreas


----------



## María Madrid

Sueco: Pappervärld.. ¿Pero qué quieres decir con mundo de papel en español? No tiene sentido. 

Vad menar du med "pappersvärld" på spanska? Det betyder väl ingenting. 

Saludos


----------



## jonquiliser

Me imagino que se puede escribir en el idioma que sea en este foro, con tal de que las preguntas sean sobre cualquiera de los idiomas nórdicos (luego es otra cosa que si te responden) .

En cuanto a la pregunta, si supiera lo que es un "mundo de papel" podría ayudarte, zorrito, pero no entiendo muy bien que es eso. ¿Te refieres al significado literal de la expresión? Bueno, si fuese el caso, sería "en värld av papper" o "en pappersvärld" en sueco. La primera frase suena más a "un mundo donde hay/se usa mucho papel" mientras la segunda parece referirse a que el mundo está hecho de papel. 

Un saludo


----------



## Andreas_Jensen

Claro es totalmente legal escribir en la idioma que quieras, solo me referia al hecho que la mayoria de los nordicos no dominan el castellano . Pero es muy divertido esto! 

Lo que ha dicho jonquiliser se encaja en el danés tambien, aunque las frases serían "en verden af papir" y "en papirverden/papirsverden" (creo que la "s" es opcional). Son muy cercas de las frases suecas. Espero que entiendas.

Don Andreas


----------



## Luis Fernando

En finlandés sería " paperi mailmaan" y el sentido de la frase mundo de papel me parece estar referida a un mundo creado, escrito como en una novela o una poesía .-)


----------



## Luis Fernando

perdón "paperi maailmaa"


----------



## Just one more question...

Una pequeña corrección: en finlandés, o finés, sería "paperimaailma" no "paperi maailmaa", que sería la forma partitiva.


----------



## Aleco

Norwegian Nynorsk would be "papirverd" or "verd av papir"


----------

